# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Which IPOD dock?

## Maryc

I apologies if this is in the wrong section but I am wanting to purchase an IPOD dock that we could use to charge the IPOD and use outside when we have parties.  The ones I have been looking at are the Klipsch igroove and Logitech pure-fi express plus. I only want to spend less than $200. Would either of these be any good or can you recommend other ones.  I would like it to be able to have the volume high without distorting the sound. Thanks

----------


## Master Splinter

You'll need to define what your requirements for 'high volume' are.   
If you want high volume with quality sound, the better alternative would be an amplifier with dock, powering a couple of large speakers....the Klipsch iGroove, for example, has 'woofers' that are nearly 5cm across, so personally I wouldn't be expecting volume levels much greater than a clock radio or TV set - it's not really made as a room dominating sound device!

----------


## tricky4000

Logitech is probably a good way to go but like Master mentioned, what is your idea of high volume??  A lot of those smaller all-in-one units are not designed for outdoors.  And for under $200...all you'll be buying is a nice room ipod audio system.  
If you just want a small one that you can take outdoors and bring back inside with you when you're done, I think Logitech make good all round units.  Best thing to go is go into JB's and look at their range...or Harvey's....then, buy it online from America...much much cheaper!  Bare in mind voltage differences.
Tricks

----------


## Maryc

Thanks for both your replies. I'll have a bit more of a look at what is around after christmas but will probably settle for a unit that delivers good sound in the house and will investigate on some speakers for outside as we already have a disused amplifier. Can you get speakers that will be ok for outside for less than $200? thanks

----------


## jago

Apple iPod Universal Dock - Portables & Accessories - JB Hi-Fi  
Just a dock but you should be able to connect  via a mini jack to twin phono to the old amp you have laying around. :2thumbsup:

----------


## r3nov8or

Re outdoors -
DSE, JB Hifi and Jaycar all have outdoor speakers for under $100. JB Hifi also has a kit including wire etc for ~$240. Search for 'outdoor' or 'weatherproof' speakers at their websites.  
Specialist audio dealers will have better quality options at higher prices. 
I have a 4" 2-way DSE variety. They are just "OK", I'd love better, but also have to consider the neighbours...  
Re ipod dock-
This is the biggest stand alone one I've seen. TEAC Tallboy iPod Sound System - iTB400 | Dick Smith Online Shopping. (if the link breaks, search for C6171)

----------


## Moondog55

I have to assume that "Loud ' means disco/rave volumes, these are illegal in most states as the loudness has to be a maximum of 96dB at the property boundary ( check locally for the exact SPL ) Any connector 3/8 mini jack to RCA will do the job.
iPods are just a source it is the amp & speaker combination that gives the volume, if it is just for a single party hire one locally. 
Otherwise you will need a sub-woofer and at least 2 mid-tops and about 400 watts, not much change out of #3k if done properly

----------


## Maryc

Hi and thanks everyone for replying to my post.  When I mentioned that the speakers would be used outside when we had parties it was more for ambience background music and not loud disco music, saying that I took my computer speakers outside today and they sounded ok they were Logitech's r-20 2.1 speakers having  2 satellite speakers at 3watts each and subwoofer at 6watts. So would the the igroove or even a bigger watt logitech speaker such as Logitech Z323 which has 2 satellites at 6watts each and subwoofer at 18watts be even better. I was looking at a ipod doc but for the cost of these speakers I might just charge them via usb to my computer and purchase computer speakers. What are your thoughts ?

----------


## Moondog55

If ambiance is all you want ANY of the outdoor speakers from any of the chain stores should work, they all look as if the come from the same Chinese factory and any cheap second hand amp from ebay if you do not have one.
My definition of loud is much louder than most peoples  Indoor/Outdoor Wall Mount Speaker - 80WRMS - Jaycar Electronics  Mini Indoor / Outdoor Monitor Speakers - Jaycar Electronics

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I could recommend this .....  Digital Radio DAB+ - WiFi Digital Internet Radio DELUXE - Kogan Technologies 
I took a gamble and purchased one for the wi-fi internet radio and it works well. It has the I-pod dock (works with 80gb classic and I-pone 3G), internet radio, digital radio and standard fm radio. 
Sound is very reasonable and we have had it outside during a BBQ and it works fine for background music and then also a little louder. Keep in mind it is not as good as a high end stereo unit but for $200 I have been very happy. 
Cheers 
Stinky.

----------

